# Couve Cubing 2012



## timeless (Mar 10, 2012)

‎"CUBING IN THE COUVE 2012" is an OFFICIAL competition approved by WCA....
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Couve2012

Date	May 5, 2012
City	Vancouver, Washington, USA
Venue	Columbia River High School
Address	800 NW 99th Street

Organized by Alexander Tran @ Columbia River High School, Vancouver, Washington on May 5th, 2012. Everyone is invited. There is a registration fee at the door (cheaper if you pre-register). Pre-registration will be announced as soon as it is available.


----------



## ernie722 (Mar 25, 2012)

hey um i was looking at the travel section and the map show washington DC. Its washington state right?


----------



## Forte (May 6, 2012)

TEXTS FROM MEEP SPRING EDITION:
"hays 1:53 2:02 1:49"


----------



## Julian (May 6, 2012)

No way not again lol. Déjà vu.
Awesome


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

Wait, so a 1:55 mean!?!?!

That's insane. Congrats to him.


----------



## cityzach (May 6, 2012)

congratz Kevin!!!! That's insane!!


----------



## Noahaha (May 6, 2012)

Video?!


----------



## Florian (May 6, 2012)

Anything good in 5x5?


----------



## Hays (May 6, 2012)

Florian said:


> Anything good in 5x5?


 
1:05.01 Average. No good singles; so nothing too eventful.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 6, 2012)

Hays said:


> 1:05.01 Average. No good singles; so nothing to eventful.


 
only 2nd in the world thats nothing exciting. Congratz man!!


----------



## david3x3x3 (May 6, 2012)

Here are the FMC winners:

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/83751/1/2012%20vancouver%20fmc?h=afc0e9

I think Turbo's solution starts with [ x z' ].

Also, I just reviewed these. It's interesting that we all ended with a U-perm. Turbo could have taken two moves off his score if he used an optimal alg for that instead of a 2-gen alg.


----------



## Meep (May 7, 2012)

david3x3x3 said:


> Here are the FMC winners:
> 
> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/83751/1/2012%20vancouver%20fmc?h=afc0e9
> 
> ...


 
David Adams had a 37 move solution but didn't know how to invert his solution properly and thus didn't have it written down lol


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2012)

david3x3x3 said:


> Here are the FMC winners:
> 
> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/83751/1/2012%20vancouver%20fmc?h=afc0e9
> 
> ...


 
Ehm... Is using "red top - yellow front" to indicate cube rotation at the start of the solve allowed?

Fat sune followed by U-perm? Cannot check because at work but that could be an 8 move LL...


----------



## Bob (May 7, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Ehm... Is using "red top - yellow front" to indicate cube rotation at the start of the solve allowed?


 
No. You must use WCA notation to indicate a rotation. That solve is a DNF.


----------



## DaveyCow (May 7, 2012)

This was a great fun comp! Thx to Alex Tran for organizing and Jheng Li for delegating. And of course congrats to Kevin's amazing 6x6 solves!


----------



## keyan (May 7, 2012)

Bob said:


> No. You must use WCA notation to indicate a rotation. That solve is a DNF.


Can't access the solves from this side of the GFW, so for this case I dunno, but in response to the DNF - not necessarily. That came up at a previous competition out here. A competitor indicated "scramble with X up Y front". A bunch of people called that out as a DNF, but just ignore it and the same moves solve the regular scramble. So long as "X up Y front" comes _before_ the scramble, it actually doesn't mean anything. 
I mean, pretty obvious, but there are people that might get confused.


----------



## nickvu2 (May 7, 2012)

Turbo's "red top - yellow front" specification was after the scramble. That's a real bummer that his solution wouldn't count for something so small. I suppose rules is rules. And it's a mistake he surely will never make again.

***I lost my blindfold at the comp. The one with cube stickers going diagonally across the front. Does anyone have it!?!?


----------



## Bob (May 7, 2012)

nickvu2 said:


> Turbo's "red top - yellow front" specification was after the scramble. That's a real bummer that his solution wouldn't count for something so small. I suppose rules is rules. And it's a mistake he surely will never make again.
> 
> ***I lost my blindfold at the comp. The one with cube stickers going diagonally across the front. Does anyone have it!?!?


 
I don't consider that small. If you fail to indicate that properly, you end up with a cube that is just as scrambles as the initial scramble position. To me, a "small" mistake would be somebody putting R' instead of R in the last move of the scramble or doing an additional turn after the entire solution (both of these happened at USN 2011, both of these were DNF).


----------



## nickvu2 (May 7, 2012)

Well, my thinking for saying "small" goes something like this:

R' is equivalent to "turn the right layer CCW." If a person understands notation, they would execute both statements in the same way. It's the same instruction. Turbo's long form instruction fall in this category. Correct instruction; incorrect convention.

R is not equivalent to R'. Sure the difference between the 2 symbols is a "small" written gesture, but they represent 2 very different things. Like moving a decimal point over one place value in a number is a small change with big consequences. 

Of course this is all just my opinion, and the regulations are clear about the convention in which to deliver one's instruction in FMC. So small mistake, big mistake, whatever, we both agree is was a mistake =)


----------



## Bob (May 7, 2012)

nickvu2 said:


> Well, my thinking for saying "small" goes something like this:
> 
> R' is equivalent to "turn the right layer CCW." If a person understands notation, they would execute both statements in the same way. It's the same instruction. Turbo's long form instruction fall in this category. Correct instruction; incorrect convention.
> 
> ...


 
Even the instruction is not necessarily correct. Assuming the scramble is white top, green front, the rotation to put red top, yellow front depends on your color scheme. For most people, it will solve the cube. For Macky (or anybody else with Japanese color scheme), it will NOT solve the cube. For Doug Li (who has white opposite green), since I believe yellow and red are actually opposite on his cube, you're asking for a rotation that doesn't even exist.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2012)

Yep, proper notation is key.
Not sticking to std notation is not a small mistake.

A small mistake is writing a wrong move or forgetting a ' at the very last move (like I did at Zune open...)

And I just checked: the fat sune followed by U-perm was not the 8 move LL case...


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 9, 2012)

I see.. I shall return the prize and the trophy to the people who deserve them at the next competition then.


----------

